# Training twice a day



## SativaMad (Feb 17, 2015)

Morningzzz...

Ok so I started traininh twice a day about two months ago to bring up lagging body parts and got some results.. But when i did this i was on cycle and now im a natty so to say for a while. Im still doing the same routine but im starting to think i wont get the same effect or results as when i was on cycle ( recovering and growth )

So any input on this from the natty or off cycle point of view?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 17, 2015)

Unless you're pretty advanced enough that you need long enough workouts to justify 2-a-days I wouldn't do them. Unless you mean to separate your cardio and lifting in which case that wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## SativaMad (Feb 17, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Unless you're pretty advanced enough that you need long enough workouts to justify 2-a-days I wouldn't do them. Unless you mean to separate your cardio and lifting in which case that wouldn't be a bad idea.


Ok for example what i've been doing is as follow

Day 1 - chest early morning
          - triceps and calves late afternoon

Day 2 - back early morning
          - biceps and abs

Day 3 - legs early morning

Day 4 - shoulders early morning
          - upper chest and calves late afternoon

Day 5 - arms and abs early morning
          - lower back and pullups and hiit cardio

Day 6 - rest

Day 7 - rest

Doing this i got nice growth on my triceps but not so much my biceps. Calves also developed more and got more shape and defined.. Back also more defined and stronger..

But all this was on cycle so obviously the aas helped a lot with recovery and so on..


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 17, 2015)

Do more curls for the girls!!!  Bicepts you can do twice a week depending on how quick you recover.


----------



## Rip (Feb 17, 2015)

Doesn't look bad.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 17, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Do more curls for the girls!!!  Bicepts you can do twice a week depending on how quick you recover.



why would you do bi's twice a week when you are hitting them with almost everything else you do?????


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 17, 2015)

Theres no need to train twice a day. Muscles grow in recovery not in training


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 17, 2015)

I just love doing Bicepts.  I love the pump of it, that's why I do them twice a week.  Yes other excercises use them, but after I'm done doing them then I like to finish with bi's.  Ie.  Sunday-back, Monday Chest, Today was legs, bi's.  Tomorrow is back and tri's. Friday will be light chest, bi's.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 17, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> I just love doing Bicepts.  I love the pump of it, that's why I do them twice a week.  Yes other excercises use them, but after I'm done doing them then I like to finish with bi's.  Ie.  Sunday-back, Monday Chest, Today was legs, bi's.  Tomorrow is back and tri's. Friday will be light chest, bi's.



you know that's ghey right........................................................


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 17, 2015)

Awe Jenner I thought we were friends, what's with the hostility?:32 (8):  Don't you have a favorite muscle or group that you like to do?  Quads, calves, tri's, back, abs, etc.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 17, 2015)

I in vision if I had nothing else to do like say I became rich and retired I would work out twice a day at my leisure like maybe some cardio and abs in the morn and my weight training later that day but until I don't have to get up at 4am to make this work I don't see it working out for me


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 17, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Awe Jenner I thought we were friends, what's with the hostility?:32 (8):  Don't you have a favorite muscle or group that you like to do?  Quads, calves, tri's, back, abs, etc.



lol, I like it all but once a week is enough


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 17, 2015)

I wish I could do legs twice a week then maybe I wouldn't have chicken legs.  lol.  That's always been my problem.  I hate leg day b/c I'm sore the rest of the week.  I'm trying to slowly build them back up now.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 17, 2015)

You can do legs twice a week. 

Mon legs...
tuesday back
wed shoulders chest
thursday legs 
friday off
sat tris and bis
sunday off


Boom done


----------



## Seeker (Feb 17, 2015)

When I lived on the beach and bummed it for a few years I trained twice a day. Wake up, eat, go lift around 9am, go to beach and hang out, do stuff, eat all day, go bwck  to gym around 7or so, lift, go out, get laid, go to sleep, wake up, repeat.


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 17, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Unless you're pretty advanced enough that you need long enough workouts to justify 2-a-days I wouldn't do them. Unless you mean to separate your cardio and lifting in which case that wouldn't be a bad idea.



This is what I used to do, fasted cardio in the morning and lifting in the afternoon.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 17, 2015)

Seeker said:


> When I lived on the beach and bummed it for a few years I trained twice a day. Wake up, eat, go lift around 9am, go to beach and hang out, do stuff, eat all day, go bwck  to gym around 7or so, lift, go out, get laid, go to sleep, wake up, repeat.



This is my retirement plan.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Feb 17, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lol, I like it all but once a week is enough



I'm sorry, but what were we talking about here?


----------



## SativaMad (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanx for all the advice and input so far. Will go back to training once a day but still hitting arms twice a week... Starting a cycle soon so let's see.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 18, 2015)

Only time training twice a day IMO would be if u were to do ur scheduled training and maybe before bed do 100 push ups..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't see what the big deal is about people doing arms of  their own day or even twice a week. Why is it OK to do legs twice a week but not arms? U want big arms crush them 2 or 3 times a week. U think pro bodybuilders don't do arms? And have huge arms just from doing chest and back? No. I used to ****ing destroy my tris at least 2 times a week and now they are the strongest part of my body. Gay? Maybe but my arms are just about 20 inches and help with my 505 pound bench 

Go destroy your arms buddy. Watch them grow.


----------



## zapata99 (Feb 18, 2015)

No pain No gain!!


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 18, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> I'm sorry, but what were we talking about here?



lol, why training of course


----------



## SativaMad (Feb 19, 2015)

One the subject of arms, do you guys mind sharing some of your routines for biceps and triceps. What exercises do you find works best and set and rep range.


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 19, 2015)

SativaMad said:


> One the subject of arms, do you guys mind sharing some of your routines for biceps and triceps. What exercises do you find works best and set and rep range.



For me my arms do not grow unless i alternate. at least once a month i take a week and go all high reps, low weight.


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 19, 2015)

About the OP
no need to train hard, full force 2 times a dat. completly unnecessary!
like others said tho say you want to go for a jog in the am, gym in pm split cardio and weight i dont see problem with that



Yaya said:


> Only time training twice a day IMO would be if u were to do ur scheduled training and maybe before bed do 100 push ups..



this to ^^^^ nothing wrong with doing one complete burn out set of squts or whatever before bed or something, what ever body part you feel is lagging.


----------



## Stevethedream (Feb 19, 2015)

Seeker said:


> When I lived on the beach and bummed it for a few years I trained twice a day. Wake up, eat, go lift around 9am, go to beach and hang out, do stuff, eat all day, go bwck  to gym around 7or so, lift, go out, get laid, go to sleep, wake up, repeat.



Seek you should trademark a shirt after this ^^^^^^^ Lol


----------



## Noc89 (Feb 19, 2015)

Two-a-days are tricky.  The obvious disadvantages are that you expend more calories via two workouts that you might have needed for gains/recovery.  It would be tough to eat enough to compensate for the further increased nutrient demand and timing.  And, that you might not be hitting each muscle group hard enough to trigger an adequate hypertrophy stimulus response.  For me at least, I've found that I only grew when I blasted the entire muscle group thoroughly enough so that it needed ~5 days off before another workout.  If I tried to lessen the work load or isolate segments/heads of the muscle so that I could hit it every 3 days, not much growth.  If I waited an entire 7 days via a 5 day split before messing with it again, still not much growth.  4-6 rest days is a pretty good sweet spot.

But the advantage is your body will be pumping extra blood throughout all of your muscles twice a day instead of once - thus shuttling nutrients and hormones to rev up muscle recovery again and again (it works this way for cardio too).  The same applies for growth hormone release etc.  This principle is likely another reason why many sprinters who lift always get jacked even without gear.  They get their stimulus response and plenty of blood without atrophying a muscle before it finishes full hypertrophy.  Your plan seems well-designed, just make sure to stock up on some carb/protein supps so u can in time squeeze down enough calories for both recovery, and gains for two mouths (muscles) instead of one.


----------



## mickems (Feb 20, 2015)

SativaMad said:


> One the subject of arms, do you guys mind sharing some of your routines for biceps and triceps. What exercises do you find works best and set and rep range.



you have to experiment and find what your body best responds to. i use different sets/reps ranges every 2-3 months. i workout arms-upper body 2 x week. I have found that this works for me right now. bis-barbell curls 3x6 heavy, underhand chin-ups 3-4 sets of whatever i can do at the time based on my strength level, hammer db curls and incline-preacher ez curls  4x10 med-lt wt and for tris- close grip bench 10x1 or 3x6 heavy and skull crushers 4x10 med-lt wt.   but you will have to find or decide what will meet your own goals.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 13, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I don't see what the big deal is about people doing arms of  their own day or even twice a week. Why is it OK to do legs twice a week but not arms? U want big arms crush them 2 or 3 times a week. U think pro bodybuilders don't do arms? And have huge arms just from doing chest and back? No. I used to ****ing destroy my tris at least 2 times a week and now they are the strongest part of my body. Gay? Maybe but my arms are just about 20 inches and help with my 505 pound bench
> 
> Go destroy your arms buddy. Watch them grow.



Girls love big arms, and they are easy to show off without looking like a dick


----------

